# Anthrofest in Montreal, what's happening?



## Althea (Oct 1, 2008)

I heard of Anthrofest last year when a good friend of mine told me about it. We were also thinking to affiliate our anime con with them since they supported us -_-..

not too long ago I sent an email out to the ppl of Anthrofest to know if it was happening, if not, would they organize any activities? But I NEVER got a reply..

I was wondering if anybody here knew what was happening with it.

---------

Also, would there be anybody in Montreal interested for a meet-up somewhere?


----------



## da-fox (Oct 1, 2008)

Althea said:


> I heard of Anthrofest last year when a good friend of mine told me about it. We were also thinking to affiliate our anime con with them since they supported us -_-..
> 
> not too long ago I sent an email out to the ppl of Anthrofest to know if it was happening, if not, would they organize any activities? But I NEVER got a reply..
> 
> ...



I talked with the organisators and they said to me that Anthrofest 2009 is NOT cancelled. The convention will be maybe in May-June (To Be Announced!) We dunno exactly when, where, what.... but AF09 is on the road


----------



## Althea (Oct 2, 2008)

Huzzah!! Thank you so much!! I wasn't getting any reply ever, but I was very polite! 

^^ Weee! Now I can tell my friend who usualy goes that it's happening!  thank you!


----------

